# New fighting betta



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My new Siam or Vietnamese or whatever brawler betta. Specifically bred for fighting (betta fights? gimme a break). Got him on ebay. A little stockier and shorter fins than a regular betta. Aggressive little shyte!







So far, he has kicked my 16" dovii's ass up and down the tank and took a quarter sized chunk out of my hand. So I had to put him in this little 2 1/2 gallon.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice fish.. lets see the wound lol


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

thats crazy







. you would think the dovii would eat it in one bite.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i think he was joking.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats serra :rasp:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

very nice plakat type betta. looks like a royal blue with both a heavy red wash, and an iridescent wash. if you decide to breed him you're going to get like 1/2 interesting, and 1/2 really freaking ugly fry.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice betta, I'm a true betta lover myself, I just know that most bettas have lived quite a large portion of their lives by the time you purchase them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mike123 said:


> thats crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...













> Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 02:13 AM
> very nice plakat type betta. looks like a royal blue with both a heavy red wash, and an iridescent wash. if you decide to breed him you're going to get like 1/2 interesting, and 1/2 really freaking ugly fry.


No plans to breed. Just an auxillary fish. Even though I do have a female.


> Tibs Posted Today, 02:38 AM
> Very nice betta, I'm a true betta lover myself, I just know that most bettas have lived quite a large portion of their lives by the time you purchase them.


Thanks Tibs, yes I've thought of that. But I'm pretty sure this is a pretty young fish. If not...who cares. It's a betta.









Thanks all.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

looks like a nice viet betta... thoses guys are a mean SOB. i use to have plenty off them. now i got a all black plakat..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

if you end up breeding and need advice, just PM me.... or check out the betta profile. I think just about everything I know/learned about breeding them is there.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> if you end up breeding and need advice, just PM me.... or check out the betta profile. I think just about everything I know/learned about breeding them is there.










Sure will. Thanks Tinker!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

HeHe I want to get a betta and try to breed it just so I can PM tinkerbelle!









Seriously how was getting a betta off of Ebay? There seems to be some kick ass bettas there for a good price but Im always skeptical. Tips?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

JD7.62 said:


> HeHe I want to get a betta and try to breed it just so I can PM tinkerbelle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was expensive ($25 just for next day shipping) but these guys seem to know what they're doing. Besides, shipping a betta is about as easy as fish shipping gets. I was gouged a little on the shipping charge, but the fish was only 5 bucks anyway. Read the seller's feedbacks though to make sure they've done it before.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.aquabid.com/ is a FABULOUS place to find fancier Betta in all varieties (HM, crowntail, plakat, etc.) Prices vary from fish to fish, you do end up paying for quality there... for example this gorgeous mustardgas green pair: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1154917884 - $40 for the pair, but the male is flawless with beautiful proportions. or these two, http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1154988611 , $45 for the pair but almost full bodied silvering on the male. I personally would get this pair if I was still in the game.

Best pickup I found on the site is this guy: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1155043171 Not a great fish, but for the price? Fabulous as a starter.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/ is a FABULOUS place to find fancier Betta in all varieties (HM, crowntail, plakat, etc.) Prices vary from fish to fish, you do end up paying for quality there... for example this gorgeous mustardgas green pair: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1154917884 - $40 for the pair, but the male is flawless with beautiful proportions. or these two, http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1154988611 , $45 for the pair but almost full bodied silvering on the male. I personally would get this pair if I was still in the game.
> 
> Best pickup I found on the site is this guy: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1155043171 Not a great fish, but for the price? Fabulous as a starter.


Man, I got thrust into a whole world of bettas that I never knew existed. Gorgeous little buggers for sure! It's too bad they are not longer lived and at least one inch bigger by nature to really appreciate those colors. Thanks for the links TB!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/ is a FABULOUS place to find fancier Betta in all varieties (HM, crowntail, plakat, etc.) Prices vary from fish to fish, you do end up paying for quality there... for example this gorgeous mustardgas green pair: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1154917884 - $40 for the pair, but the male is flawless with beautiful proportions. or these two, http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1154988611 , $45 for the pair but almost full bodied silvering on the male. I personally would get this pair if I was still in the game.
> 
> Best pickup I found on the site is this guy: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1155043171 Not a great fish, but for the price? Fabulous as a starter.


Man, I got thrust into a whole world of bettas that I never knew existed. Gorgeous little buggers for sure! It's too bad they are not longer lived and at least one inch bigger by nature to really appreciate those colors. Thanks for the links TB!








[/quote]

You can get larger ones, they're called giants. They mostly come in the plakat variety, and are rumored to get up to 4-5". They are more common now, but still somewhat rare and you may pay more for them.

Because you never know how old the petstore ones are (usually up to a year old already for those highly developed caudals), you never know how long they'll really last. I know breeders who have had betta live up to 4 or 5 years.

Here is an example of a good sized Giant, aged around 5 months I believe









Standard fish comparison... Giant obviously on the LEFT


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This lady will NEVER get another betta:










but seriously, I think those crowntails and the all-black or all-white bettas are stunning.

Someday....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i have 2 free ones coming from bangkok, a buncha cichlids i ordered died, and thats all she has left to replace them so... lets start a betting ring


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro said:


> This lady will NEVER get another betta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the all black 'melano' gene sucks to play around with though. more than half of melano females end up sterile, so people cross melano males onto royal blue females and you get about 1/4 melano, 1/4 royal blue, 1/4 steel blue, and 1/4 turqouise. makes for GORGEOUS spawns.

the whites are also tricky. they require generations of F crosses to get the purest pure white and often you get a lot of health issues.

the crowntails... well thats just a tail pheno and I happen to love them. getting one with good caudal separation is hard, but possible. I personally love a nice turqouise CT with butterflying on its caudal.

Turqouise CT:









But this pattern:









Or this one:


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Nice pickup serrapygo. Ive been breeding these guys for several years now including the super blacks along with the 5 star fighters. The tricky part with super black is that you only get about 1-3 out of every 50 fry because of genetics like Tink mentioned. Out of my batch, I only managed to get 1 super black and the rest were black with turqoise or blue colored fins. I decided to stop breeding them this summer because Im transferring away to school and gave most of my bettas away


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking betta serrapygo.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Kain said:


> Nice pickup serrapygo. Ive been breeding these guys for several years now including the super blacks along with the 5 star fighters. The tricky part with super black is that you only get about 1-3 out of every 50 fry because of genetics like Tink mentioned. Out of my batch, I only managed to get 1 super black and the rest were black with turqoise or blue colored fins. I decided to stop breeding them this summer because Im transferring away to school and gave most of my bettas away


I give you guys alot of credit for the pain staking efforts you guys put into this. It's not that I couldn't, but I don't want to. And I'm sure most people feel the same way. Hats off to you guys!











> Fresh2salt Posted Yesterday, 08:16 PM
> nice looking betta serrapygo.


Thank you.


----------

